# Panasonic Dismisses TV Exit Reports



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I unfortunately think it is true. Panasonic US would no doubt "dismiss" all of these reports as I do think it would affect Viera PDP/LCD Sales.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with Jungle Jack.

Panasonic U.S. arm see's xmas season fast approaching and any news stating Panasonic is leaving plasma market will cause serious negative revenue stream for Panasonic U.S. in the next few months.

Folks in U.S. will think if Panasonic is not going down the plasma road then fearing any technical support later, folks will not buy a Panasonic plasma. 

(example: see what happened to HP when they stated they were getting out of PC market and then the market reacted accordingly and then later, HP said, after a change of CEO, they were back in the PC market).

Plasma sales are falling year after year after year. It is a downward trend. Panasonic is hurting as such..

Granted, they may still fight on with plasma but it is a lost war.. LED/LCD won over plasma in the marketplace and it is just a matter of time before Panasonic leaves the plasma area.

my 2 cents.

I hope personally Panasonic stays in plasma market since they make the best plasma display's but the market so far is leaning heavily toward LED/LCDs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so grateful I purchased a 60GT50. It truly is splendid.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Panay is dismissing it now, but we all know how tough the monitor business is these days. Maybe there is nothing to it. But I don't know. One thing is for sure is that Apple's supply chain is a good source of revenue. I'm not surprised if Panny wanted to get into that. But they also must know something about Apple's TV set aspirations. That might be enough to spook some weaker competitors to the exits.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I agree with Jungle Jack.
> 
> Panasonic U.S. arm see's xmas season fast approaching and any news stating Panasonic is leaving plasma market will cause serious negative revenue stream for Panasonic U.S. in the next few months.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to disagree with you, but Panasonic arguably makes the best display today. If they were indeed going to exit the plasma business, you may actually see a rush in sales, much in the way sales escalated when Pioneer announced they were exiting the display business. 

Let's face it, LG isn't up to the level of Samsung or Panasonic, and people might feel it's the last chance to get once of the best displays available.

But Panasonic has to be profitable to survive, so I can definitely see them scaling back production quantities, to eliminate the need for clearance sales at the end of the year. At at this point, they have gotten the displays to the point the J6P wouldn't notice any further improvement in picture quality, so plasma R&D may be greatly reduced as well.

Just my opinion, thanks for listening.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

dsskid said:


> I don't mean to disagree with you, but Panasonic arguably makes the best display today. If they were indeed going to exit the plasma business, you may actually see a rush in sales, much in the way sales escalated when Pioneer announced they were exiting the display business.
> 
> Let's face it, LG isn't up to the level of Samsung or Panasonic, and people might feel it's the last chance to get once of the best displays available.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Panasonic make the best plasma tv's out there and in the short term they will have a rise in sales if they go out of business since serious videophiles will buy their plasma's. No argument there. 

The issue is the general public who has no idea that Panasonic is the leader of plasma displays. All they care about is decent picture quality at a low price. Hence LED/LCD tv's being sold at a much faster rate then plasma tv's.

Is the end near for plasma? No idea. But it is not winning the sales war between plasma and LED/LCD.. 

Time will tell if Panasonic leaves the plasma area but if they do, I can't blame them just like when Pioneer stop making the kuro . Just because you make the best doesn't mean you make the most revenue. 

For the pure videophile who wants the best in picture quality, let's all hope Pansonic continues to stay in the game.


----------



## avfidelity (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope the rumors are not true. Panasonic , in my opinion makes the finest consumer grade HDTV.
I absolutely love my Panasonic 60GT50 plasma. 
It is very well designed and great price point.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dsskid said:


> I don't mean to disagree with you, but Panasonic arguably makes the best display today. If they were indeed going to exit the plasma business, you may actually see a rush in sales, much in the way sales escalated when Pioneer announced they were exiting the display business.
> 
> Let's face it, LG isn't up to the level of Samsung or Panasonic, and people might feel it's the last chance to get once of the best displays available.
> 
> ...


Hello,
It would certainly make me do so if that was indeed the case. However, the vast majority of folks believe Plasmas are no longer relevant already. More CRT TV's are sold than PDP's as is Worldwide. I just do not know if there are enough videophiles out there to really move the needle in terms of a company the size of Panasonic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

